# My band Shadowmind needs a new logo based on this one



## Dores (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My band Shadowmind is looking for a new logo. A year ago, we though someone "made" this logo for us, but of course it turned out that he just slightly modified the El Diablo font. After this, we've been in contact with another designer who is also just screwing us all over and not giving us any value for our money.

We need a logo based on this (only the text):
http://f0.bcbits.com/z/35/30/3530481159-1.jpg

We like the overall look of the El Diablo font, but we can't really use that as our official logo. So we need a variation of this. Something that looks even better.

Are you up for the task? We will pay $50 for a logo that makes us happy!


----------



## MFB (Aug 22, 2012)

ToreFagerheim said:


> We like the overall look of the El Diablo font, but we can't really use that as our official logo.



Why? Most of typography is just taking pre-existing fonts and altering them to where they're something new. It's not a huge change that he made, but with a few tweaks, it could be perfectly acceptable


----------



## Dores (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, the only problem is that other bands, including some relatively big ones (at least bigger than us) have already used the font. So we need something that is a bit more special.


----------



## Frostee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Guys, How's SOMETHING like this?

The Font can be:
Coloured,Inverted, Glowing,Faded,Deleted,Changed Etc.
I just like the concept of the Nebula in the background.
To represent the Mind and Infinite possibilities?


----------



## Frostee (Aug 23, 2012)

OH, also the background colour and intenisty can change.


----------



## rgaRyan (Aug 25, 2012)

I modified it a bit, made the spacing closer and stretched some bits. Looks alot different. Let me know if you like it, or if you want anything changed!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 25, 2012)

I gave it a go as well: 


I didn't like the A or M in that font, but obviously those or anything else can be changed back. I edited the serifs and the kerning a bit as well.

Edit: Hmm, it shows up for me. I'll try again though, thanks for the heads up.
Double Edit: Also not meaning to step on your toes Frostee with the nebula thing. I didn't read the thread too well and thought it was the OP that was talking about them.


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2012)

^ Invalid attachment brah


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 25, 2012)

Not to stir things up, but a logo can be more than a typeface. When I think logo I usually think more than just the name of something. When it comes to the name of something I agree with MFB in that just about everything out there is a tweaked existing font, and there's nothing wrong with that. I actually like yours right now, fwiw. But if you want something more logoish, maybe get the designers off the computer and have them pick up a pencil and draw something. Black metal logos are a good example of that. As is the work of Roger Dean, who is my favorite music logo guy. Check out the stuff he did in the 70s and 80s for Yes, Asia, etc.: Logos « Roger Dean

Also, I love the name of your band. That lends itself to all sorts of visual imagery, so I'd personally go more for a graphic, not a typeset alone for the logo.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 3, 2012)




----------

